
Lean Development - dawie
http://tesugen.com/archives/03/04/mary-and-tom-poppendieck-lean-development-part1
======
gibsonf1
Using Lean methodology for Software development is a great approach, but
implementing it with cards and whiteboards we've found a bit hopeless. To do
it right, an integrated system that manages priorities and processes is needed
that is virtually transparent in its ease of use. That's why we're making
(shameless plug) StreamFocus.

~~~
jamesbritt
Is this your site?

<http://organontech.wordpress.com/>

Every post says, "This post is password protected. To view it please enter
your password below:"

I must say, I'm puzzled.

~~~
gibsonf1
Sorry about that - it is our site, but we're still finalizing the copy. We'll
have it available in the very near future.

